# Room EQ with Real-time Processing



## Rogerio Neiva (Oct 22, 2006)

Today I heard a system that was greatly enhanced by applying real-time digital signal processing in order to correct errors in the time and frequency domains.

The correction was done by capturing the signal using an audio capture device, in this case the Edirol UA-101 Audio Interface. After the processing the signal was sent back to the sound chain. After hearing the sound this way it was impossible to disable the processing. 

Nobody would say me what they were using and how the filters were created, so the question is: Is the anybody who could tell us what programs and plug-ins to use in order to achieve this ? Freeware, preferably.

Another thing I need to the taught all the steps from the analysis and creation of the filters.

Thank you and regards


----------



## Doug Plumb (Mar 16, 2007)

RPlusD software allows you to take 32 measurements and run an EQ emulator on those measurements to determine an EQ solution that is fully time domain implemented in the software for checking (measure once) measurments against actual EQ. The solution can be implemented on any DSP Parametric EQ such as the Behringer FBQ 2496 or DSP 1124.

This does really improve the sound quality- particularly with speech when done correctly. The RPlusD manual explains how to do it and it can be downloaded for free.

Its much better to emulate through many mic locations than it is to do the trial and error or "real time" adjustment with only one microphone.


----------

